# Recovering License Plates



## OggiUSMC (Sep 18, 2011)

So after exhausting the search feature I finally decided to ask my question; *How do I recover confiscated license plates?*

I was pulled over for speeding in the TWT shortly after the Airport Exit. After the routine license/registration check the Trooper promptly informed me that I was operating with a Suspended License (for several tickets within the year aka not pulling my head out of my own ass) and explained that he is impounding the vehicle. The driver of the Towing company was instructed to remove the plates and turn them over to Troop F which was right around the corner. The next day I went there with my father who also owns the car and asked for the plates in order for him to get it out of impound. The Trooper there told us that he can't help because the Trooper that pulled me over belongs to Troop E-1. 
Problem is my dad needs the car Monday to go to his new job in NH and I honestly do not know how to go about solving this issue on a Sat/Sun. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

They are likely evidence now, and waiting to be turned into the RMV. Your dad is going to need new plates, so he should take Monday off to go to the insurance company, get a new RMV-1 form and get new plates.

He will also be likely getting a hearing notice from the Registry in a few weeks regarding his vehicle being operated by a suspended person, so he'll have to take the day off for that as well.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Johnny Law said:


> He will also be likely getting a hearing notice from the Registry in a few weeks regarding his vehicle being operated by a suspended person,


Eh, maybe. How does one show daddy "knowingly" allowed a suspended operator to drive? Especially where both are registered owners. Daddy's best bet is to re-register it in his name only, and not risk letting junior operate it anymore.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

mtc said:


> Who pulls plates for suspended owners anymore? Sounds like the plates were revoked as well.


We do it all the time, though it often depends on the KQ of the operator, etc


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

mtc said:


> Bloodhound said:
> 
> 
> > We do it all the time, though it often depends on the KQ of the operator, etc
> ...


I don't either. SUS-payment default = criminal app. Car towed.

SUS - child support or OUI = bracelets.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

question for you first. In your user name you have USMC. Are you currently or have you been in the service?


OggiUSMC said:


> Problem is my dad needs the car Monday to go to his new job Any help is appreciated.


Call a cab????????


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

OggiUSMC said:


> Problem is my dad needs the car Monday to go to his new job in NH and I honestly do not know how to go about solving this issue on a Sat/Sun.


Well then he needs a rental car for Monday and YOU should pay for it. Problem solved.


----------



## OggiUSMC (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow I'm a bigger shitbag than I initially thought. Thank you for the answers. I did pay for a rental for daddy of course because it is his first day at this new job and I can't fuck that up for him. 

And I checked with the RMV on Friday and they said that both my Registration and Plates are active still. They also told me that my license is not suspended as of today (although I'm 100% sure it will be after the court hearing). 

Tuna yes I have been in the service. Just got back at the end of last year.


----------

